# Ancient North American History Conference- History Buffs welcome!



## Myquest55 (Apr 25, 2016)

I just wanted to share some information about a conference coming up in August 2016.  If you have an interest in ancient American history or history of this continent it would be a great time to attend this conference. This is NOT main stream archeology - most of these people just want to study our past.

 Perhaps you have read the books by Dr. Barry Fell (1970s-80s), seen Scot Wolters on "America Unearthed" TV or have recently watched the NOVA episode about finding another Viking settlement and have an interest.  Are you curious about Native American origins?

Check out this conference:  *HONORING THE ANCESTORS OF ANCIENT AMERICA - August 11-13 i*n Nauvoo, Ill.  Sponsored by "Ancient America Magazine" 
http://ancientamerican.com/

A friend and I attended a small conference in Ft. Wayne with this group, a few years ago.  Fascinating stuff!!  We have made our reservations for this one already.  There is a discount if you reserve before June 1st.   This is a much larger group and the website or the magazine (check your local bookstore) has an extensive list of presenters.  A number of representatives from various Native tribes will also be speaking.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 25, 2016)

Sounds very interesting.


----------



## Myquest55 (Aug 27, 2016)

The Ancient America conference was intense but we had a ball and learned a lot.  We are still fighting some "Italian Columbus discovered America" hold outs but there is so much evidence here of previous visitation and colonization (and NOT across the ice from Asia) - we just don't want to admit it.  Best part of the weekend was getting to talk to the presenters during breaks and meals.  We learned more that way although some of the presentations were really well done.  Most of the speakers are published authors and have done a lot of leg work and research.  The last presenter was J. Hutton Pulitzer from "The Curse of Oak Island" on the History Channel.  While he had us all laughing and enjoying the show, he shared the frustration with the fact that behind the scenes of the Oak Island TV show, they weren't allowed to share most of what they actually found!  Not sure why but I have heard that about History Channel shows before.  The facts were conclusive but we can not tell the public....  Do they actually think that so many people watch their shows, there will be a nationwide panic??  About what?  Truth??  Really?  Oh well, the rest of us who believe will continue to try to share the real history- which is FAR more interesting than what we were taught.  

Anyway - one tidbit that has interested me for along time - 8 BILLION tons of copper was mined from northern Michigan BEFORE 1200 BCE!

It had to go somewhere - it is no longer in North America and it is the purest copper to be had, in the world.  

If you have an interest - read books by Dr. Barry Fell,  Hjalmar Holand, Constance Irwin, Rick Osmon, Donald McMahon, Jay Wakefield, the list goes on....

Happy to share!


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 27, 2016)

Sounds fabulous.  I don't know how people still think Columbus discovered America!  

Is the Oak Island you mentioned the one that's near the NC and SC border?


----------



## Myquest55 (Aug 27, 2016)

"The Curse of Oak Island" is filmed on an island up near Nova Scotia and supposedly has cursed pirate treasure.  I first heard about it in the 1960s.  There was a Reader's Digest article and a guest on the Dick Cavett Show.  Since then loads of people have been digging all over the island.  They have found some strange things but no one admits to finding the treasure.  Most if the island is now owned by the Lagina brothers from Michigan and The History Channel has been filming their quest to figure out what happened there.  They are pretty fed up with the TV people but I assume that it must help financially.  The show is going into its 4th season.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 29, 2017)

Ancient archeology is one of my main interests, too, and something that I am more fascinated by, the more I read.  I bought Barry Fell’s book about ancient civilizations here in America, and now I am reading one that is even more interesting. It is called “Dead Men’s Secrets” by Jonathan Gray. 
It is shocking just how much of the past has been covered up to make everything seem to conform with that we have been told about past history, and reading about some of these unknown and unheralded ancient relics really gives me a different and much more comprehensive view of the past than I had before. 
I would totally recommend this book to anyone who has even a remote interest in past civilizations, and it can be downloaded for free as a pdf file, or purchased as either a paper book, or as an ebook. 
I found that there are youtube videos about Dr. Gray’s findings also, and once I finish the book, I intend to start watching some of those. They should have more pictures of some of the relics of past civilizations than is in the book. 
Here is just a sample of the contents.


----------



## Big Horn (Nov 11, 2017)

These people should begin to go back even further: they'll have a big surprise.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...e-the-first-to-set-foot-on-North-America.html


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 15, 2022)

I have been reading about ancient cities and old buildings that seem to have existed for millennia, but are being promoted as being built in the last 200 years, most somewhere in the 1800’s era.  
There are a lot of facebook groups that talk about the land of Tartaria and the beautiful buildings they had, how many were destroyed, or at least partially buried by mud floods, and that there are good indications of lost high-functioning civilizations that existed over 2,000 years ago. 

If you look at the pictures of these ancient structures that are still standing, you can see that many of them are very similar, regardless of what part of the world they were built in. 

This video has information about an early civilization here in the Americas, and what kinds of things we have discovered.  One of the questions is always that why is there no record of this early civilization, if the early settlers and explorers found the remains of the buildings.  The video shows an article from an 1858 newspaper that talks about just that very thing ! 
It is about 20 minutes long, but well worth watching if you have an interest in ancient civilizations.


----------

